
Ensuring your security and privacy within Gmail - benryon
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/ensuring-your-security-and-privacy-within-gmail/
======
fwn
I think that those "Google gives xyz access to your emails" headlines are part
of a bigger trend.

Somehow perception changed and now having the ability to actually use and
treat data self-responsible as an individual is a bad thing?

I can understand that this makes everything saver for people with little
technical ability, but it also strongly limits capacity for those who actually
know how to use their tools.

I fear that soon everything is as cluncy and non-commital as a mobile os.

------
craftyguy
> You control your data

Except when google wants it. Sorry, but lmao.

~~~
mirimir
Well, Google does have lots of information about Mirimir.

But what good does it do Google?

